# problem with wireless adapter or access point windows 7



## munaj.mursheed (Nov 16, 2011)

Details about network adapter diagnosis: 

Network adapter Wireless Network Connection driver information:

Description . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Technology, Corp.
Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Technology, Corp.
Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 3.1.13.1
Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem16.inf
Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 24, 2010 5:40:44 AM
Section Name . . . . . . . . . : NDIS61_RT3900E3.ndi
Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_1814&dev_539f
Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180200a
Device Manager Status Code . . : 0
IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71
Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 054bfc8d-893a-4690-9bca-5000de52fb8b
Interface name: Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Connection incident diagnosed
Auto Configuration ID: 14
Connection ID: 16

Connection status summary
Connection started at: 2011-11-16 16:56:36-733
Profile match: Success
Pre-Association: Success
Association: Fail
Security and Authentication: Not started

List of visible access point(s): 1 item(s) total, 1 item(s) displayed
BSSID BSS Type PHY	Signal(dB)	Chnl/freq SSID
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
00-1A-70-A1-F3-96	Infra g	-42 11 Black iP

Connection History

Information for Auto Configuration ID 14

List of visible networks: 1 item(s) total, 1 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g	Yes 100	Yes Black iP

List of preferred networks: 1 item(s)
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes

Information for Connection ID 16
Connection started at: 2011-11-16 16:56:36-733
Auto Configuration ID: 14
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Fail 0x00038002
Association reason code: 0x00000002

Information for Auto Configuration ID 13

List of visible networks: 1 item(s) total, 1 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g	Yes 100	Yes Black iP

List of preferred networks: 1 item(s)
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028006

Information for Connection ID 15
Connection started at: 2011-11-16 16:56:35-111
Auto Configuration ID: 13
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Fail 0x00038002
Association reason code: 0x00000002

Information for Connection ID 14
Connection started at: 2011-11-16 16:56:24-702
Auto Configuration ID: 13
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Fail 0x00038002
Association reason code: 0x00000002

Information for Auto Configuration ID 12

List of visible networks: 1 item(s) total, 1 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g	Yes 100	Yes Black iP

List of preferred networks: 1 item(s)
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028006

Information for Connection ID 13
Connection started at: 2011-11-16 16:55:23-082
Auto Configuration ID: 12
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Fail 0x00038002
Association reason code: 0x00000002
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Auto Configuration
Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 054bfc8d-893a-4690-9bca-5000de52fb8b
Interface name: Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: Black iP
SSID: Black iP
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Result of diagnosis: Problem found
Issue referred to: RNWF MSM Helper Class

Root cause:
Windows could not connect to "Black iP"
You can try to connect again.

Repair option:
Reset your wireless network adapter
This will disable and then enable the network adapter "Wireless Network Connection" on this computer.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to Start type in CMD select CMD right click on Run As Administrator


In the command prompt type in

Ipconfig /release
Ipconfig /renew
Ipconfig /flushdns

Then unplug your router and modem shut down the machine. Wait for all lights on the router and modem to stabilize then run on the machine.

Now see if you can connect.

If not then go back to Start type in CMD hit enter.

Now type in

Ipconfig /all 

post all here in your next post.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

This Thread has been moved from Microsoft Support to Networking Support.
====================

Please give us a lot more detail information regarding your concern. You will find some instructions from this Sticky to provide us some output.


----------



## munaj.mursheed (Nov 16, 2011)

*RNWF MSM Helper Class network problem WIFI*

I have the wifi detected in my laptop it was working very well for some time and suddenly it is not and i dont have access to wifi I have updated my driver tried all that is possible my troubleshoot says 
Result of diagnosis: Problem found
Issue referred to: RNWF MSM Helper Class

i updated the driver.my dns is set to automatic and ssid is broadcasting. i tried moving my laptop to different location. WLAN autoconfig is enabled as well as Dns 

Please dont suggest me any of this . i hope someone would help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello munaj.mursheed,

I have merge both of your Threads since they are related.

===================
Please give us a lot more detail information and another readable ipconfig /all output for review, along with other stuff from this Sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------

